# Chequered history of Irish regiment



## Drone_pilot (Aug 1, 2005)

*After it was announced that the three Northern Ireland-based battalions of the Royal Irish Regiment are to be disbanded, the BBC News website looks back at the regiment's history.*

The Royal Irish Regiment of the British Army was formed by the amalgamation of the Ulster Defence Regiment and the Royal Irish Rangers on 1 July 1992.

BBC Read More


----------

